# portable hoop house ??



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

could anyone with portable hoop houses please post pictures and descriptions??

Wanting to build 2 to use in my browse yards, but dh is skeptical...


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a link
http://www.loomandessence.com/shelter2.htm


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you off to look!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I like that! My neighbor has those! The website's ones look sturdier than my neighbors.
May see if DH will build me a couple of these in the future goat pen...as soon as the 3 big girls are tested they will move up there together and will need a shelter and I am sure the donk up there would appreciate it as well! 

Sarah


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Heres a picture of one a person made for poultry that seems alot sturdier and portable as well that could work for well for goats just leaving off the ends. http://www.plamondon.com/hoop-coop.html and heres directions for one to build with pvc pipe and not cattle panels that might be even cheaper http://4hpoultry.osu.edu/HoopHouse.htm

Ray


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you Ray that looks close to what I am thinking...


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Those hoop shelters work very well here. I have 3 of them in my pasture.Two of them have been up for over 2 years. I did buy some really heavy duty tarps with grommets in them and I used zip ties to attach them to the panels. None of mine have anything holding them down. They are just 2 x 4 frames lying on the ground. When we have wind of any kind, they just sway. We had a storm with winds gusts of 60 mph and they never moved. I could not believe it, our carport blew away and the roof over our deck ripped off, but the shelters were fine. My goats use them for shade in the summer and rain protection in the winter.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We use hoop houses LOTS... but the browse yards really need to move almost weekly...


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

This first picture is of the goat house - it's not pretty : :blush but it's the first hoop house we had ever built and we just used what we had laying around. We just had to add 2X4 reinforcement this past weekend to one side. We've found that for us the house can't be made out of cattle panel because there isn't enough metal to make it stiff enough - our goats pushed on it until they were able to climb it LOL!

The second picture is of the houses we made for the chickens - this is how we will build the next goat houses but without the door. The 4X4 utility panel is very strong but still light enough to drag around with little effort.

Ugly but functional portable goat house: http://www.ssb6.net/users/21954/dsc_0094_1219344912.jpg

Chicken houses but soon to be goat houses: http://www.ssb6.net/users/21954/dsc_0095_1219344927.jpg


----------



## hamilton40 (Jun 21, 2008)

Something I use all the time to cover my barns or shades would work good on these so you would not have to replace the tarps all the time. I run a add on craigslist every few months looking for old hard sided shiming pools. You can get them most of the time for free and one 18' x 4' round pool gives you a piece of tin 4' x about 75'. You can cover a few of these with one pool. And you can't beet the price.
Clay


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

These are great. Now I know what I am making for my chickens. Well when i buy some chickens. 

Also great for the goats, but once the barn is done they better hang out in it!!!!!!!


----------



## Goater (Nov 6, 2007)

A while back someone posted a photo of their hoop house along with the goat on top of it.
Christye-Cotton Eyed Does-was that you?

It may have been on the Plus forum.

They talked about what you need to do to prevent the mountain climbers I believe


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I had made a portable one similar to the one I posted as portable for my turkey pen. But before I got it enclosed around the pen yard to keep the little doelings out of the pen they decided they were going to climb it and instead of getting up on it they just collapsed it flat. It was fun trying to get it back into a hoop shape after they had it flattened.

Ray


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea I guess I could see these being a safety issue. If you get one goat on top and another decides they want up then you could be looking at broken legs. Hmmmm


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm BLUSH THAT WAS ME! :lol

Our first hoop house back in 2005... babies learned to climb it right fast (Laughter Ginger was one of them)....

But we have had NO problems since getting the sides straight up & down... the one Ray posted would NOT work for goats as is... 

I am toying with a 2x4 base and 2x4 side supports to attach the panel to... but I would love other ideas... 

those sides need to be nice and straight up & down to about shoulder height....

I may give up for this yr and just add a hoop house in the browse yard we can't take down...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you have something that could pull a small hoop house? Like a 4 wheeler or riding lawn mower? You could build it on skids then pull it where ever you heart desires.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

And after trying to put panels on the outside too... to keep them down....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope... but I have a dh, myself, and 3 teens... I figure we could move whatever we build.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Eitherway you would be better off building it on 2x4 skids so it slides easy on the ground.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

was thinking... 

rectangular 2x4 frame on ground
braces at corners
2x4 frame on each side
braces at corners
attach panels to bottom and sides (think 4-5ft high on the sides....)


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

When doing the base cut the front of the boards on an angel. That way if you are pulling it along and you hit something it will slide over instead of catching. 
I would probably do 5 foot in case you need to get in there to drag out a goat. :biggrin


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh yes - definitely agree with the skids and cut BOTH ends at an angle because you can bet there will be a time you need to pull it from the other side LOL!

We used corner braces to attach the skids and stretchers together - made it super simple and I used the following arc calculator to figure out the length of the panel vs width of the shelter vs height of the shelter. Made it really easy to get the exact height we needed.

http://www.handymath.com/cgi-bin/arc18.cgi?submit=Entry


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We have made enough hoop houses we know the good height/width for us so that is easy...

thanks for the links!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

No, wasn't me. I think it was Lynn actually wasn't it?


Goater said:


> A while back someone posted a photo of their hoop house along with the goat on top of it.
> Christye-Cotton Eyed Does-was that you?
> 
> It may have been on the Plus forum.
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How are the kids going to drag this over the brush to a new place? That is why I am going with those wheels I found, they swivel, are rated for 300 pounds each and they are only $10 at harborfrieght.com. I can't even imagine pulling this myself even through our thick tall grass. vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Great idea Vicki! Wonder if they have the ones you can let up and down. That way when you want it to stay you let it down onto it's frame, but pop up the wheels and you are moving easy.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm I was actually... foolishly???? thinking we'd LIFT it... not drag it... I know my terrain where I put browse yards there is NO dragging...

I think I better give this up for now and just get the second dry lot up and a permanent hoop on it and maybe one in the permanent browse yard...

:lol with our recent HEAVY rain we ended up with 1 goat in the trailer! in order to get it under cover!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Troy ours isn't going to be for goats, but for hens with hanging wire cages above, so think tall so I don't clunk my head walking in to collect eggs and feed rabbits. So we are just going to have small sections of panel that you lift up on the side to move it and then once in the new place put the sections down with double end snaps. Been thinking about this for awhile, talking with Lynn and others and also got the book Chicken Tractors which was zero help  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. I think you are right these make a great home for chickens. We are not even close to thinking about chickens, but maybe a year or two down the road we can add them. We have so much going on with the goats, dogs and barn my head hurts. Plus three kids starting school Monday. FUN!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

ah but chickens are easy.... two of my chicken houses are hoop houses with doors on them....


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

These are great pictures. I looked all over for hoop houses like these. My friend had one that was all metal and let me borrow it. I wish I could figure out how to make another one with the metal. Of course, this is not portable (according to the husband as he put it in its spot).

Wendy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wendy not even with a garden tractor, four wheeler or tractor? It's how I planned on moving mine by myself until I found the wheels. They have locks on them, I could just see my hens blowing down the yard during a hurricane  Vicki


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

We kind of rolled it to its spot. The spot it chose to roll to! I forgot you found those great wheels. I think if you rolled it over, you could move it with a four wheeler. Standing up, I think it would take a tractor. To be honest, I'm not sure what a garden tractor is? A lawnmower? On wheels, I think the first 2 could move it. Ours is pretty long, 3 big boys stay in it. I have to admit that I thought of the chickens blowing down the yard before the last "hurricane" that was nothing. It kind of made me chuckle thinking of them flying so fast. But they do have an extremely sturdy coop.

Wendy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

During Rita my husbands work trailer filled with pipe, with one really long one with a red flag on it, rolled about 40 feet in our yard and into the guest house, through the wall through the cabinet and into the dining room. When we walked into the guest house to fetch some clothes for my daughter there was this pipe with a flag waving on it in the middle of the room  vicki


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, take it back about the extremely sturdy chicken coop. I really don't want to see chickens flying across the yard. Just the thought is funny.

Only you can laugh and joke about a flag waving in your guest house.

Wendy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah but my chicken coop is over 20 years old. I need a new one with a large area for them to browse...chicken tractors are cheaper, no more labor than cleaning out the chicken coop. I'll throw a spare tire on the top when we have a hurricane like all the hillbillies around me do for their chained dogs  TEASING!!! Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG Vicki you crack me up. Hillbillies....tires.....dang if it doesn't look like my house. :rofl :rofl

I can just see a tire on the ground and a dog on a chain in the air flapping in the breeze (hurricane) like a flag.

:rofl


Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Not portable but good plans
http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/1452/?utm_source=nl_2008-08-18&utm_medium=email


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

our ckn tractors have no wood to them...just pvc frame and chicken wire. even out 3 yr old can move it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

PVC does seem like a good idea, but I wonder if you would have any trouble with it in a storm. Guess it all depends on how you build it. 

I might play with one of these for my bucks until I can build them a more permanent structure.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

we will anchor it like a tent for storms

i do NOT think that these would work if you had a significant predator problem.


----------

